# What am I doing wrong?



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

I'm really not sure what we are doing wrong. We got Alfie on Sunday and Monday and Tuesday things were going well, he'd wee and poo near if not on his pad, by wednesday all wees during the day and evening were on his pad but poos were anywhere! Thursday and today have been a nightmare, he has hardly wee'd on the mat or poo'ed on it. Outside he has had a wee but waited until inside mainly.

I know ts early days but, what are we doing wrong?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

nothing wrong/...just a puppy. it is hard to get them used to it...we didn't use pee pads as I wanted her to get used to outside from the get go...it takes alot of time to get them house trained


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Thanks we toyed with the idea of getting him use to going outside from the start but because my husband is in and out of the house working we thought it would be best to use the pads. I was just feeling really positive before lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

some dogs just get it faster than others....are you crate training too?


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Yes we are crate training as well. In fact after reading it on the internet we have corner part of our hallway off so he has his crate there and a little space to move around and have put a pad in there as well so he gets use to it. He is ok in the crate, he goes in at bedtime, cries / yaps for a bit but then quietens down (sometimes it takes longer than other nights though).


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We aren't using pads but i did buy a spray that you spray on the area you want them to go. Everytime we took Lolly outside I sprayed it in a corner of the garden and she always did a wee there and she just seemed to pick up that that was the right place. I was worried that using pads would somehow send the message that toileting inside was an ok thing to do.

We leave the door to outside closed and take her outside frequently. When she goes we name it (in a singsongy voice I say 'toilet' - the neighbours must think I'm mad!!!!) Now when I want to go I say 'go toilet' and she often tries to do a wee.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Make sure you praise him and treat him when he does it right. If he does the right thing for a few days don't take it for granted that he's got the idea keep praising and treating.

When he is doing a wee say your cue word (we use 'hurry up') so you are naming the behaviour. He's only a baby and it's only been a few days, remember human babies take weeks and weeks to potty train.

If you use a puppy pad (and we did and it worked fine), put it in different places so he learns to go on the pad not in the spot. they need help to generalise what is required, that way you can put the puppy pad outside then he'll go outside to the pad.

Spray any areas inside where he has accidents with something like 'Get Off'.

Watch for circling and sniffing then put him on his pad or take him outside.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont worry it'll be fine, it'll take time just be patient, loads of praise no punishment, loads of kichen roll and cleaner x x


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

For those who have used pads. Should we just have one out or have 2 or 3 in the places he seems to like to wee/poo? thanks


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

When we first got Noodle she ignored puppy pads, but liked to go on newspaper as that's what the breeder had used. We could have one sheet of newspaper in a huge room and lots of puppy pads and she'd go on the newspaper. 

We were also very lucky with the housetraining as I was home working all day and with the nice weather just left the door open all day so she could get in and out and she was housetrained within days - apart from wanting to have a little tinkle in new and exciting rooms as she ventured into them - which was a bit of a pain! But I guess she was marking her territory or something...?

Like Mandy said, lots of praising and treating and he'll get the hang of it super quick!

Good luck!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I feel for you sherry, just stick with it! Our cav was house-trained really quickly and our cocker took ages!


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

well last night wasn't too bad. My husband put a pair of socks with Alfie and he didn't cry out once. I went to him at 715am when he started to cry out and he had had a poo and wee on the pad (i'm not sure if this is a good idea or not, he'll either get use to weeing on pads and when its not there he'll not wee or it won't teach him to hold his bladder - im not sure lol). 

I may try newspaper as I know that's what the breeder had in the crate/tub type thing the pups were in. 

I have at the minute put 2 pads down, once outside my sons door (which he seems to like to poo outside) and one near the hall door (a favourite place for weeing!).

Hopefully today will be a good day.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Are people around with him all day? You just need to keep a really close eye on them. Take him outside every hour or so and immediately after a meal or any naps so that there shouldn't be any time for them to go indoors, and then praise him every time he goes outside and use a "command" at the same time. We use "hurry up". I know all pups will differ, but Noodle was house-trained within days and from day 1 never went to the loo indoors during the day as she was never given the opportunity. There were a couple of instances that she started having a sniff and a squat - but I just picked her up and legged it outside!! For the first few nights she did go to the loo in the night, but we started giving her her last feed earlier and then she just stopped going to the loo in the night. I was really surprised how quickly a tiny little pup will pick it up. She will now go on command when we say "hurry up" which is useful when you don't want to hang around for ages waiting...!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I used puppy pads with Betty as I live on a second floor flat and couldn't get her outside quick enough at times but I found that sometimes I needed to get her smell on the pad to make her go so would just press a used pad against the new one and she was then fine. As for her not learning to hold it etc. that comes with time and all I did was put a puppy pad by the front door to encourage her to go there so that then if she went to the door I knew she needed to go out and I could take her outside.

As for pooing, Betty wasn't keen on pooing on the puppy pads and after she had had all her jabs and could go outside for walks I don't think I have had a poo inside (except when she was spayed recently and then that was over night). 

I was just saying to a friend the other day that when Betty was tiny I remember being exhausted from constantly having to watch her in case she wanted to go to the toilet. I barely got to watch any TV as I was watching her so much!!! But then suddenly they get a bit older and can hold their bladders etc better and it starts to get easier!! Good luck - it will all suddenly come together!


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Thanks both of you. Alfie is left alone for some of the day - 3 days a week, not all day but approx 850am-1150am and then 2-4pm so it's not possible to keep an eye on his all the time.

I will keep going with the pads and see how we get on  

Thanks


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Alfie_Sherry

Do you restrict were he can go or does he have the run of the house. It does help if you keep them to small areas at first. We have a puppy play pen so when you have to leave them to do other things you now if the puppy pad is there they will use it. Also spray the pad with a toilet training spray. As Poppy got older she was left in the kitchen with a pad, as it has tiled floor so easy to keep clean if she missed. Eventually she got the control to wait till she was let outside. Also use a odor eliminating spray for the inevitable accidents, you cant watch them all the time. 

I took a week of work so she was taken out at to toilet very frequently and by the time i went back to work she was well on the way to being house trained. Our command word is "quickly"


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

Were house training atm hope your's goes well!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie has been slow in the toilet training too. We are using pads as our outside space isn't private and lots of other dogs about. Main problem is that there is no sniffing when she needs to go wee. She just goes even in the middle of playing. Poos are easier to spot. But it's defo getting better today. Two steps forward one step back but we are getting there. Just plenty of spray on the carpets! Lol! Emma x


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Well, there's been some improvement, he still misses the pad at times but 9/10 times it is close to it. There have been a few occasions where he's gone to a completely different room to wee or poo!
I've just written another post but what spray do you use if they miss the pad?
Good luck to you all


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Alfie_Sherry said:


> Well, there's been some improvement, he still misses the pad at times but 9/10 times it is close to it. There have been a few occasions where he's gone to a completely different room to wee or poo!
> I've just written another post but what spray do you use if they miss the pad?
> Good luck to you all


I used Get Off http://www.petsathome.com/shop/get-off-spray-500ml-by-vapet-34730


----------



## Suzieque (May 28, 2011)

It's not easy we all know,but i took all of the above advice,the spray works well on the puppy pads i used in Henry's crate,however he has only weed on this thankfully and use's the garden for the other...tends to be the same spot,i do keep the backdoor open which helps...apart from yesterday morning when he decided to wedge himself behind the shed!!! fun and games their at 6.30 in the morning and had my son on the shed roof shouting for help to get him out,and me in my nighty knocking on the neigbours door to see if he could get him out his side of the shed.....oh the things you do for puppy love!..lol


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Hi thanks for all the replies. I read that it wasn't a good thing to leave the door open because in the winter when the door is closed they may start weeing inside - no idea if this is true or not though. 
Alfie has wee'd twice on the floor today - random places thou lol


----------

